# Dual photoperiod on planted tank?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So the lights clicked off a moment ago, and I thought... What if i ran the tank with 2 short photo periods, rather than one 8hr one?

I've read anecdotally that it helps knock back the algae...

So any thoughts of a 4hr period in the morning? Then off all day, then another 4-5 hrs in the evening.

Curious if anyone else does this?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I do and no its the same for algae. i run 1.5hr from 9-1030 then 2-5 and then 8-12.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I do this on my tank as well. 6:45am-8:30am then 7:00PM-11:00PM. I just have CFL light but I still algae on my tank. Thankfully, my two nerite snails are doing good job at removing some of them but I manually remove green string algae.


----------

